# Ball Python What to breed with a normal female?



## RobBP (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a normal female and would like some ideas on what other male morphs breed well with normals. Thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Go to Morph List - World of Ball Pythons and look at the various pictures. Choose one you like.


----------



## aidenj123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Depends how much money you want to spend and if you want visuals or dont mind getting hets and holding some back for future?
Cheapish morphs that will produce visuals
Yellow Belly? Pastel?


----------

